# Some pics of our Bearded Dragons



## bentleyspikebetty (May 15, 2011)

some pics of our bearded dragons spike & betty & their fake rock vivarium


----------



## bentleyspikebetty (May 15, 2011)

pics of spike & betty


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww i love their vivarium, did u do that yourself or was it made for you. i made fake rocks for bens viv - nothing like that tho
spike and betty are cute, love the pic that looks like them kissing lol


----------



## bentleyspikebetty (May 15, 2011)

yeah i made it for my son for one of his christmas presents after typing in 'fake rock viv' on youtube and getting inspired by some of the other ones on there it took me a while to finish due to the drying times of the grout, paint & sealer but it was worth it to see his face on christmas morning!!


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

bentleyspikebetty said:


> pics of spike & betty


Your spike and Betty are very handsome to look at.I wish I could take them in my arm


----------



## kermit (Feb 27, 2012)

Class Vivarium..cool layout,awesome looking lil beardies


----------



## just a zoologist (Mar 24, 2017)

bearded dragon , such a cool name of an animal and the animal as well


----------

